# NOMINATE: Best Proposed Skyscraper (*NOT* under construction!)



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Nominate what you think are the *3 best proposed skyscrapers* in the world.

These must be future planned towers, at least 150m tall, which are either "proposed" or "approved" - *they cannot be under construction already*. So, for example, you can't vote for Burj Dubai or the Shanghai World Financial Center.

*Visions, fantasy buildings or "never built" structures are also prohibited.*

Any buildings which do not adhere to these criteria will be disqualified when it comes to the final nominations.

If you are unsure of a building's status, you can check the diagrams here: *http://www.skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/*

Please use this thread for nominating only. You may post 1 picture for each of your nominations. If you wish to discuss the topic in detail, or post larger numbers of pictures, then please use the "DISCUSS:" thread.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*General rules:*
The Hall of Fame forum is where we decide about our all-time favourites from the world of skyscrapers, skylines, buildings and cities. Every week users can nominate and vote in a specific category.

The five nominations that get the most mentions will be up for the final vote the week after. The one receiving the most votes will go into the Hall of Fame.

*Nominating*
If you name more then three, only the first three will count. If you name the same structure or city three times, that will be counted as one. Do not use this thread for discussions.

*Promoting your favorite*
Discuss this week's topic in the 'DISCUSS:' thread.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Call me biased if you want... but I honestly believe London has the 3 best proposed skyscrapers in the world at the moment. 



London Bridge Tower - the 'Shard of Glass' (310m)












Bishopsgate Tower, City of London (288m)












122 Leadenhall, City of London (225m)


----------



## Dan1987 (Mar 28, 2004)

My 3 would be:

London Bridge Tower, London UK
110 Bishopsgate, London UK
Freedom Tower, New York City USA


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

London Bridge Tower 310m










Dubai Towers Istanbul 300m










Bishopsgate Tower 290m


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

London bridge tower
Trump Toronto








Dubai Towers


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

Al Burj (800m+) - Dubai









Capital Tower (351m) - Kuwait city









Bitexco Tower (270m) - Ho Chi Min city


----------



## Munch (Sep 11, 2002)

hmm well i definitely think LBT is my number one skyscraper... firstly because of its outstanding design and intricate detail as expressed in this render. But also because of the huge impact this will have to its surroundings and directly opposite Swiss Re.










My second skyscraper has to be the Burj Dubai, i think its design and its ambition is classic and well just inspiring.
My third skyscraper i am much less sure of

*EDIT*

I realise that this is only 'proposed scrapers'.... i think that calatrava designed tower in Chicago if spectacular, is it the Fordham Spire? That would be my number 2.


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

1. Freedom Tower
2. Fordham Spire
3. London Bridge Tower


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Burj Dubai is U/C already. Man that rendering is great!!!


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Fordham Spire


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

They changed the design for the Fordham Spire. Its floor height is now higher and the spire has been re-designed. 









^Thanks, Bvictor.


----------



## Elite (Aug 7, 2005)

Here is vision tower porposed in Brisbane. (Not sure if it has been done b4)
i think it is pretty cool, how about you?


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^Very cool, Elite!


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

1.) London Bridge Tower
2.) Bishopsgate Tower
3.) 122 Leadenhall Tower


----------



## Shanghai City (Jan 22, 2006)

North Bund Tower 388m, Shanghai 
Xujiahui Tower 460m, Shanghai
The Gateway III 450m, Hongkong


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Shanghai City said:


> *Shanghai World Financial Tower *
> North Bund Tower, Shanghai
> *Union Square, Hongkong*


Please read the rules - you cannot choose buildings which are under construction.


----------



## Shanghai City (Jan 22, 2006)

sry, i have changed it


----------



## A r c h i (Jul 6, 2005)

Bishopsgate, London
Vision, Brisbane
Prima 223m, Melbourne

Prima pic


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

1)Al burj
2)Fordham Spire
3)Freedom tower
4)federation
5)Dubai Towers Istanbul
6)London BT


----------



## Toshik (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ federation is U/C already


----------

